
Making of Triple Piano [video] - hammerbrostime
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1zJoU6Luss
======
hammerbrostime
And here is the link to the original video, "Peace for Triple Piano"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcRW3FMuttY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcRW3FMuttY)

